# Cohabbing my turtles.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I've decided that I'm more than likely going to try cohabbing my turtles in my 90 gallon. This is dependent, of course, on the 90 gallon holding water. It's been empty for 1.5 years and was meant to be my future beardie enclosure. But, come spring, I will test it out and if it holds water for a couple weeks in the garage then I'll be using it for my turtles. (Customizing it as well with some land areas siliconed into the tank, etc, to make it look really sharp and make it practical.)

But. The test to see if this is possible is introducing the two turtles to each other and seeing if they can get along. So this is a little log of sorts to keep track of that... and will start with this first entry...

*FEB 27/07:* I introduced the two in the same tank for the first time. They appear to be ignoring each other for the most part. I thought the two were males, but I think I may now have 1.1 with the way one appears to be interested in the other... The two turtles differ substantially in size. But it seems it's the large one who is scared and running from the small one as soon as it gets near. Total time spent together has been about 20 minutes. I will be removing the small one (Rodney) from the tank and placing him back in his, leaving the larger (Sparky - but perhaps a Sparkette) by himself to calm down a bit.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting! Since you placed the smaller one (Rodney) into the larger ones tank (Sparky/Sparkette) the larger one was " ... scared and running from the small one as soon as it gets near ... " I wonder what would happen if you placed the larger one (Sparky/Sparkette) into the smaller ones (Rodney) tank? Do you think the larger one will be scared again?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know. But that's the game plan when I try introducing them to each other again!







I had just finished scrubbing down their tanks and refilling them when I decided to give this a try... so they had both been out of their tanks for a while.

The tanks are identical in terms of size and setup. So I wonder if they even notice being in a different habitat?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

hey mettle what kind of turtles are they?? this sounds like a cool project and i think it will work.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They're painted turtles. I believe one is an eastern painted and one is a midland. However, given the cross over in my area one or both could be hybrids between the two which is also possible. And yes, they are natives.

Both were rescues. One was brought into me when I was working at a pet store and he was the size of a nickel. (I actually have pics somewhere.) The person who brought it in had found it on his porch being played with by his cat. At first he thought it was dead - but upon discovering it was alive brought it in. He was going to set it up but when he found out what was involved simply asked if I would take it. And so I did. The other was given to me by someone else that I know through our local aquarium society. Similar story in the end but I don't think it involved a cat...

I think it'll work at the end of the day and am hopeful of the success. I think a 90 gallon tank will be big enough for the both of them to live in and possibly even add another turtle or two at some point if needed. (I always take in refugees, haha.)

At the end of the day a lot of my animals have been rescues... Right now I have the two turtles, a beardie and a dog that are all rescues.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

I bought a trio of turtles last year and one (a YBS) turned out to be a right
bully to the other two, it got so bad and i didn't have another 
tank so i put it in with my big female turtle 9-10in (RESxYBS).The little 
one is barely 3in caraspace and to my delight they get on superb, the big 
turtle is very very gentle with the little fellah who i suspect is a male.

They say turtles don't need company as such but i think they like it, not saying
that yours will work out but its well worth trying!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree. I've owned res sliders in the past and I think they benefitted from being together. I only ever ran into one issue where I had a trio, like yours, but two ganged up on one and I ended up moving him out to his own tank. And of course this was back when I had no clue what I was doing with turtles...

Still. I hope this works out. I'd love to be able to put 'em together.

The big one seems so careless and flighty. The little one is curious and goes near the big one and then the big one freaks and smacks the little one in the face. It's quite amusing, heh.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well i love having my turtles together ... i started with one and then i thought it was lonely so i got another. lucked out with a male and a female and i saw them "doing it" (me crossing my fingers) i hope the breed







. i think your cohab will work personally. but u never know what will happen i guess


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks. I am really hoping it does work out in the end.

All the positive vibes have me feeling good. I'm going to try them together again on Friday. This time for an hour or so, see how it goes.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

let us know what the outcome is


----------

